# Where to buy Second-Hand/Refurbished Catering/Kitchen Equipment in UAE



## ChrisBubalo (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Anyone knows where to get used/second-hand Catering/Kitchen equipments (such as Empadana/Ravioli making machines) in UAE?

Anyone knows a web-site (similar to EBAY) for such trades?

Thank you, in advance.

Chris


----------

